# superior inferior to somebody



## Jcharlie

Hi! Is it possible to translate so in finnish:

The level of this player is superior/inferior to yours
Tämän pelaajan taso on ylempi/alempi......?

P.S. Ylempi and alempi concern only the position of something or also the rank.

For esemple Xfootball team is superior to Ybootball team.

X-jalkaüpallojoukkue on ylempi kuin (?) Y-jalkapallojoukkue.

in italian language we use often the word inferior and superior to express the rank of person. How is in finnish?


----------



## sakvaka

Taso voi olla _korkea tai matala johonkin verrattuna_. 

_Tämän pelaajan taso on korkeampi kuin sinulla.
*Tämä pelaaja on ylemmällä tasolla kuin sinä.*

X-joukkue on parempi kuin Y-joukkue.

_Rank of person? Do you mean, as in _I feel inferior to my best friend _?

_Tunnen itseni huonommaksi kuin paras ystäväni.
Tunnen itseni alempiarvoiseksi parhaaseen ystävääni verrattuna (t. nähden).

Pekka käyttäytyy ikään kuin hän olisi parempi kuin me muut.
Pekka käyttäytyy ikään kuin hän olisi ylempiarvoinen meihin muihin verrattuna (t. nähden).
_


----------



## Jcharlie

Thank you very, very much. Now I try to make a exemple
In order to win wind it’s important to be good, but more important is that your opponent is inferior to you
Jos sinä haluat voittaa, se on tärkeä, että sinä olet hyvää, mutta tärkeämpi on että vastustaja on alempiarvoinen sinuun verrattuna (nähden)
Perhaps is possible also to use huonempi but it is for me is more interesting to make exercise with ylempiarvoinen and alempiarvoinen because they require VERRATTUNA (nähden) and never KUIN. Is it right?


----------



## 880320

Jcharlie said:


> In order to win wind it’s important to be good, but more important is that your opponent is inferior to you
> Jos sinä haluat voittaa, se on tärkeä, että sinä olet hyvää, mutta tärkeämpi on että vastustaja on alempiarvoinen sinuun verrattuna (nähden)


"Jos (sinä) haluat voittaa, on tärkeää että olet hyvä, mutta tärkeämpää on että vastustaja on sinua huonompi."

Notes:
1. "it is important that" -- "on tärkeää että" (Note the use of the partitive for "tärkeä", as well as the absence of the word "se".)
2. "olla hyvää" vs. "olla hyvä" -- (a couple examples: )
2.1. "Ruoka oli hyvää." -- "The food (meal) was good."
2.2. "Viini on hyvää." -- "The wine is good."
2.3. "Hän on hyvä kirjailija." -- "He is a good writer."
2.4. "Tämä on hyvä auto." -- "This is a good car."
3. "sinua huonompi" / "huonompi kuin sinä" -- "worse than you"



Jcharlie said:


> Perhaps is  possible also to use huonempi but it is for me is more interesting to  make exercise with ylempiarvoinen and alempiarvoinen because they  require VERRATTUNA (nähden) and never KUIN. Is it right?



The use of the word "verrattuna" (or "nähden") isn't necessary; "kuin" can be used as well.

1. "alempiarvoinen häneen verrattuna" -- "alempiarvoinen kuin hän" -- "inferior to him"
2. Similarly, "huonompi kuin hän" can also be written as "huonompi häneen verrattuna"; however, the construction with the word "kuin" probably is more common.


----------



## sakvaka

Alempiarvoinen doesn't suit your latest sentence well. If an opponent is _alempiarvoinen_, he is inferior to you as a human being, almost a slave.


----------



## Jcharlie

Thank you very much. 
I understand: alempiarvoinen doesn't suit. Huono is better.

So! if I want to say, "The inferiority of the opponent permitted me to win easly" doesn't suit "alemmuus"

So 
Vastustajan alemmuus edistin voittoani 
Vastustajan huonommuus  edistin voittoani


----------



## Jcharlie

Thank you very much. 
I understand: alempiarvoinen doesn't suit. Huono is the only right.
The Problem is this: when both opponents are exellent, I have difficulty to say one is worse than the other. In italian language for exemple suits much more better the word inferior

So an other exemple! if I want to say, "The inferiority of the opponent permitted me to win easly" doesn't suit "alemmuus"

So 
Vastustajan alemmuus edistin helposti voittoani   No
Vastustajan huonommuus edistin helposti voittoani  Yes


----------



## sakvaka

Yes, _vastustajan huonommuus edist*i* voittoani_.

But, the Italians don't even say that someone is dumber than another person. They're _meno intelligenti_.


----------



## Jcharlie

Yes, right we don't say it. We say "inferiore". You can be inferiore in both cases:

if you are very good
or if you are very bad 

huonommuus has only this translation "inferiorità"
and in english "inferiority" too.

But thank you very much for the answer.

Alemmuus is used in a contest that concern the dignity or intelligence of human being, isn't it?
ex. alemmuuskompleksi

But if I can lift 100 kg and my friend only 80 kg, the 
strength of my friend is not "alempi" than mine, (?)

Ystäväni voimakkuus on.......kuin  minun  ????
La forza del mio amico è inferiore alla mia


----------



## sakvaka

_Basso, inferiore, infimo_ can be translated as "matala" or, here, "alhainen".

_Ystäväni voimakkuus on alhaisempi kuin minulla._

But this doesn't sound very Finnish. We prefer saying it directly: _Ystäväni on heikompi kuin minä._ Or, _Ystävälläni on vähemmän voimia kuin minulla_.


----------

